# Router Table Fence



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Good day to all,

With the amount of experience that is out there! What are features that you would want in your router table fence that after you built yours you wished you had thought to add on? I am in the process of finishing my router table and this is the last part but do not want to build something and then regret it if I can collect as many ideas from you guys as possible. Thank you in advance!

Rich


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rich, check out this post:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html

You will be inundated.....


----------



## PorterCable690 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was in your shoes a few months back.... here's the design that I chose as a result of the great input from our brethern.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

In router table, the first thing I want to add is fence.It’s essential for us 
to be able to work accurately and safely at the router table. Thanks for these updates.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello

That is my fence
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Nouveau_Guide.pdf
For my it is perfect micro adjustment, dust collection .........

Santé


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that many of the bits you will use have a bearing on them and as such don't really require much of a fence at all to keep things going straight. What is needed is a way to hold your work down so that you get a straight cut without wobbles in it. For this you need feather boards. Iuse one on both sides of the bit as well as on the table. To mount the feather boards I use Tee tracks on both sides of the split fence. My fence can also be turned upside down which is necessary because the featherboards only have so much up and down travel because of the mounting slot in them, in my uploads you can see what mean.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is what I use for most routing jobs involving a fence. When needed I use a tall fence and clamp it on the same way.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's mine. It attaches to the T-slots in my TS fence which is where my router table is inserted. {please note there are screws missing form the left split piece}. Back cut the split fence @ 45 degrees and it allows you to easily fab and use zero clearance inserts.










GCG


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You mean people need more than a piece of 2X4 and a couple of clamps? Amazing.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Need? ... Depends on the job. Last project I did would have been a bear without the zero clearance insert.

GCG


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Here's mine. It attaches to the T-slots in my TS fence which is where my router table is inserted. {please note there are screws missing form the left split piece}. Back cut the split fence @ 45 degrees and it allows you to easily fab and use zero clearance inserts.
> 
> GCG


Very nice Patrick! I like that a lot.:yes4:


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time and replying. I greatly appreciate your input and once I get it complete I will post pictures of it. Thanks again!!


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

Super good thread for me.
From very, complicated to very simple fence ideas.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Run a 2X4 through the jointer, use 2 clamps; and you're done.


OK, my wife bought me the fancy ones a few years back.:yes2:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Harrison67 said:


> Run a 2X4 through the jointer, use 2 clamps; and you're done.
> 
> 
> OK, my wife bought me the fancy ones a few years back.:yes2:


Step 1: Joint 2x4
Step 2: Clamp to table
Step 3: Route a few parts
Step 4: Watch 2x4 fence warp
Step 5: goto step 1:haha:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> Step 1: Select properly seasoned piece of 2 x 4
> Step 2: Joint 2x4
> Step 3: Clamp to table
> Step 4: Route a few parts
> ...


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

did you make that super fence y/self. MAC


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Fence.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Now THAT's a fence. Pat, do you ever get tired of getting complemented for your work.

GCG


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pat,
That is an awesome fence.

:sold:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Very generous of you both. GCG & PD75.
Head-on shot.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

I think this image will explain better about router table fences


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

Steve would it be possible to post a bigger picture or link to one?


----------



## woodmanco (Nov 23, 2012)

I too am in the process of making my second router fence for my table saw mounted router. I made my own fence using the plans from Wood Magazine. I like its features and want to have similar features on this next one. You should check it out. It may help you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bigger but a little bit fuzz...

===



downhill said:


> Steve would it be possible to post a bigger picture or link to one?


----------

